

Google Results: ______ is theft - dangoldin
http://chrishartman.blogspot.com/2010/02/google-results-league-table-what-is.html

======
jrockway
So basically, everything but taking someone's property illegally. I love
hyperbole.

I don't understand why "theft" is the crime of choice, though. There are so
many things that sound even worse, and are technically just as true.
"Downloading is terrorism." "Taxation is child rape." "Inflation is murder."

It is interesting that "is" in that context actually means "is not". "It
depends on what 'is' is," I guess.

~~~
eru
I like to paraphrase the notorious showing-movie-piraters-in-prison campaign
as "Bootleggers are murderers.".

------
Luff
Well, to be fair, most libertarians think taxation is armed robbery, not
theft.

~~~
zaphar
Well technically armed robbery is a subset of theft so I don't think it's
unfair really.

------
eli
I'm really tired of pretending that the number of google results for a phrase
actually tells us anything interesting.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Well, it tells us something interesting about people, if not necessarily about
the subject of the phrase.

~~~
eli
I'm not seeing it at all. What exactly does it tell us in this case?

